# Wyvern



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Took Candi to the Show today and she Qualifed for the Supreme but I won't be taking her. Anyways she got 1st in her Open but did not have an IC awarded. Though I never thought she would in a million years anyways lol. She also got 4 x 1sts in her side classes and 1 2nd. She's calling so was a bit of a madam but on the whole was ok. She'll be going to the Vets very soon to be neutered. I may take her out as a Neuter, will see.

Caesar came 2nd in his open class because his colour was not dark enough. He then go 3 x 1st in his side classes and 1 2nd and 1 3rd. Not worried though as he'd already qualified for the supreme


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

well done, sorry they with held, do you no why?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

withheld the ic? didn't bother to find out. i'm told the judge had never given an ic to a bi colour yet, except to the boy next to me today. so since my girl was never sold to me to be shown really i didn't think i'd get one. lol. maybe one day as a neuter


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

well done hun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

shame about the w/h  

but will see you at the Supreme


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Shame on the IC but sounds a good day otherwise


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I saw your cats sarah in the fur. They are lovely, the new kitten aswell.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Congratulations - sounds like it was a good day all round!

Louise
X


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations on yesterday Fluff, tis a shame you wont be at supreme though.


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

raggs said:


> Congratulations on yesterday Fluff, tis a shame you wont be at supreme though.


I will be, I have 2 cats going. I won't waste my money taking my cat from yesterday though  plus 2 is enough, lol.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm sorry Fluff, i mis-read you're post, hopefully we can meet up there and have a chat, good luck at the show..............chris


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

Well done Vicki!

I thought you had to have an IC to qualify _and_ I thought I saw a post you made that said Candi was pregnant??


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oh yeah you are right! i forgot it was adult and not kitten classes . 

nope she is not pregnant. i never made a post about that, some one thought that was what i were on about. 

yes, i freaked out as i thought she could be as she had big pink nipples but she weren't at all. she is calling now so that set my mind at rest, and, of course as she wasn't fat.


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh right


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations candi is a lovely girl


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Congratulations, sounds like you had a great day. xxxxx


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Congratulations Vicki.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Vicki I was very pleased with Mister F - he is incredibly consistent and has worked hard for the breed. He is due a nice long break after the Supreme bless him 

New kitten to be is very very cute and can't wait until he comes home - not mine yet!

I didn't get chance to look around as my judge had a really heavy book and we didn't finish til 4.15 and then had to mark up catalogues etc. I did see Jen's kitten though - very cute!


----------

